# Routing stopped slots



## jarhead (Sep 10, 2004)

I need to route 3 stopped slots in a 21"x3" poplar. Since I only have a fixed base router, what would be the best way of accomplishing this task?

Here's a drawing of what I am doing:


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I presume those stopped housings are straight jarhead.
If so then you need a straight edge clamped to the piece offset by the distance to the router base for the size cutter you are using.
The stopped housings can have a piece of wood as a stop on both ends if it is an important dimension. If not then just mark the ends and watch where you you are cutting until you reach the line. This is easier if you have a vac attached to the router to take the swarf away.
If they really are eliptical as in the drawing then you would need to make a template which takes note of the bush you would use on the router.
I use 1/4" MDF for all my templates and jigs as it is easy to work with and can be easily filed to a good finish for the bush to follow.
Of course. You could make a template for the straight trenches (slots, housings or dados depending where you are)
Making such a template ensures that every piece is the same if you intend making more than one.
It's also great practice for using a router to straight edges offset to the baseplate and cutter diameter you decide to use.

A bit of arithmetic comes into play when you use a standard 30mm bush as we have here and use an imperial size cutter.
This helps when I want a good finish as I make the template for a 1/2" (12.7mm) cutter then use a 12mm one to start then the 1/2" to finish to size.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

jarhead said:


> I need to route 3 stopped slots in a 21"x3" poplar. Since I only have a fixed base router, what would be the best way of accomplishing this task?
> 
> Here's a drawing of what I am doing:


 You didn't mention if this is the "good" side or if the slots will be covered or if they are through...... Are the slots ovals or are they actual just a slot. 

Given what I have at this point I would say you need to make a template for the slot allowing for use of a guide bushing. Planning on using a smaller bit then the slot size. (If the slot is going to be 1/2" wide use a 1/4" bit.) Then use a drill to make a starter hole (in our case the hole can be 1/2") to the correct depth. Now the router bit can be in the starter hole when powered up and the template along with a bushing will guide you to finish the shape. When doing this you must be sure the bit is not touching the bottom or sides of the hole when turned on.

If you are looking for more details let us know.

Ed


----------



## jarhead (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> You didn't mention if this is the "good" side or if the slots will be covered or if they are through...... Are the slots ovals or are they actual just a slot.


Ed,
My apologies for not providing more details. The slots are not oval - they are straight all the way through slots. The piece is not for a jig or furniture so there is no good or bad side.

Sounds what Dewy suggested is the way to go, but I would like to hear other opinions. Please keep in mind that I do not have a plunge router - that being said, how do I start a hole? TIA


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

jarhead said:


> Ed,
> My apologies for not providing more details. The slots are not oval - they are straight all the way through slots. The piece is not for a jig or furniture so there is no good or bad side.
> 
> Sounds what Dewy suggested is the way to go, but I would like to hear other opinions. Please keep in mind that I do not have a plunge router - that being said, how do I start a hole? TIA


 As I mentioned you can drill a hole and in this case through the wood. The hole needs to be larger then the bit so you can safely start with the bit below the surface of the wood. A very simple jig (template) and be made and attached with a couple of small nails (brads) driven flush with the surface since the surface is not critical.

You might want to check out some of the things I've written under RouterForums Amateur Night.... The post:
www.routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=1950&postcount=15
has a sketch showing the hole I'm describing.......

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

jarhead said:


> I need to route 3 stopped slots in a 21"x3" poplar. Since I only have a fixed base router, what would be the best way of accomplishing this task?
> 
> Here's a drawing of what I am doing:


Jarhead
You have not given any dimensions of the slot you wish to cut What is the length and width? as you say it is not an an elliptical shape you are trying to produce
Tom


----------



## jarhead (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> Jarhead
> You have not given any dimensions of the slot you wish to cut What is the length and width? as you say it is not an an elliptical shape you are trying to produce


Tom,
I need to get a 10x24 machine screw through the hole, therefore the hole width is small. The length is about 1.75".


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

To be honest if it is only one or two pieces I would leave the job to a drill and make a series of holes as close together as you can then use a chisel or file to clear out the parts left by the drilling.

Without a plunge router the only ways I know are to drill a larger hole to drop the bit into which is going to be hard with this small a hole, or, to build a slant block again this would be hard given the size of slot.

Sorry all you router only people, I'm defecting to the drill press side or at least the drill side for this one.

Ed


----------

